# Ausfis.org



## dettedo74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me if this www.AUSFUS.ORG is a legal agency that process for Australian Skilled visa? We are trying to apply for Australia and the agent confirmed with us and we are on the process of sending the processing fee..Please anyone knows about this entity? Thanks everyone!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

dettedo74 said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me if this www.AUSFUS.ORG is a legal agency that process for Australian Skilled visa? We are trying to apply for Australia and the agent confirmed with us and we are on the process of sending the processing fee..Please anyone knows about this entity? Thanks everyone!


I have seen their ads on various forums before and find them to be very deceptive. They make themselves out to look like some kind of 'official' government site, and even use similar color scheme to australia.gov.au websites and use their logo to perhaps give more legitimacy. When you have to put a disclaimer at the bottom of your website which states "Australian Immigration Online Application Services is a private entity and is not a governmental agency" then that's a sign that you know your sites a little too 'official' looking. 

Also, I found no mention on the site about whether or not they are registered migration agents.

I certainly wouldn't choose them as my agent.

Mat


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi dettedo74, 

I suggest you ask then which agency they are registered with (MIA or MARA) and then check the number they give you with that agency. I certainly wouldn't use an agent who isn't registered. 

Out of curiosity why did you choose that agent? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dettedo74 (Mar 30, 2010)

*agecy*

Thank you for your immediate reply Karen..Well, we are in contact to all agency and agent that will help us, my husband in particular to find a job in Australia and the rest of the family shall follow. This one agency has replied and told my husband he can qualify for the Unskilled category , being a Massage Therapist licensed in the Phils. My husband is now working in Abu Dhabi, UAE.

Lou


----------



## dettedo74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Mat! for that info..Can anyone suggest a legitimate agent or agency that would certainly help? Been searching for months and so far, this is the only agency that has replied. Thank u all!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dettedo74 said:


> Thanks Mat! for that info..Can anyone suggest a legitimate agent or agency that would certainly help? Been searching for months and so far, this is the only agency that has replied. Thank u all!


If you click on the migration agent links in the 'PLEASE READ...' post that will give you a list of registered agents. 

If you want personal recommendations then try doing a search on this forum since this subject has come up before. We have agents on the forum as well such as SOMV (Veronika) and Alan Collett. They can be reached through the links in their signatures. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## assuncao (May 20, 2010)

*Department of Immigration & Citizenship*

Hi!

See the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website. 
www[dot]immi[dot]gov[dot]au/visawizard
It's an australian department.

Regards,
Erik Assunção Figueiredo


----------

